# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Θεόδωρος Μαρία Ζ [Theodoros Maria Z, Santa Clara, Ελένη]

## Trakman

Ας δούμε λοιπόν και το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ, εδώ κι εδώ !

----------


## Trakman

Να'σαι καλά Μιλτιάδη!!!
Μία ακόμα αφιερωμένη, Θεόδωρος Μαρία Ζ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεόδορος - Μαρία Ζ στις 08/10/2007 αραγμένο στη Φανερωμένη. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 01.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το Θεόδωρος-Μαρία Ζ. σήμερα το πρωί στο Ρίο





Αφιερωμένες στους pantelis2009,ionian star,trakman,appia1978,tasos@@@ και σε όλους τους φίλους του βαποριού!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την αφιέρωση. Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές  :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας.
Θεόδωρος - Μαρία Ζ....18/09/2007 στο ναυπηγείο παναγιωτάκη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 03.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Να σαι καλά φίλε μου!

----------


## CORFU

ποσα χρονια πισω πανω απο 15 που το πλοιο ηταν στην γραμμη Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσαs

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεόδωρος - Μαρία Ζ με ΙΜΟ Νο 8969082, κατασκευής του 1976 μετά απο μιά επιτυχιμένη 35ετη θητεία στις Ελληνικές θάλασσες, έκλεισε αυλαία στις 07/01/2011 και αναχώρησε απο το Ρίο που δούλευε τελευταία, με προορισμό στην αρχή τα Παλούκια, απ' όπου και οι φωτο τραβηγμένες στις 08 & 09/01/2011 να ξεκουράζετε στον ήλιο και μετά πήγε στο Καματερό, όπου βρίσκετεΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 09 08-0.jpg ακόμη περιμένοντας τους νέους του πλοιοκτήτες απο την Γκαμπόν της Δ. Αφρικής. Θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω με τους πλοιοκτήτες για να μπω μέσα καΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 12 09-0.jpgι να τραβήξω φωτο απο σαλόνι, γέφυρα και μηχανοστάσιο. Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους τις αθάνατης Ελληνικής παντόφλας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 11.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Παντως ενα ξημέρωμα πριν 6 χρόνια μετα απο αποστολη στο ΠΝ μας έκανε την ποιό γρήγορη διαδρομή Παλούκια Πέραμα σε χρόνο 9 λεπτά...

----------


## esperos

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ.jpg
Στην  Ηγουμενίτσα  27  Απριλίου  1982.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπορεί  Apostolos κάποιος να του το είπε ότι γυρίζατε απο αποστολή και θα κατάλαβε ότι θέλετε να πάτε γρήγορα στα σπίτια σας ή να παρέδιδε βάρδια ή να είχε μέσα ασθενοφόρο.
Και μία στη Φανερωμένη στις 09/09/2007. Χαρισμένη σε Apostolos, esperos, Leo  και όλους τους φίλους τις παντόφλας. :Wink: 

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 02.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Εδώ μια φώτο του λίγες μέρες πριν αφήσει για πάντα το Ρίο



Χαρισμένη στους φίλους pantelis2009,ionian star,tasos@@,corfu,ithakos και όλους τους φίλους του

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε GameManiacGR  και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις.
Θεόδωρος - Μαρία Ζ ...στις 11/01/2011 αραγμένο στο Καματερό :Wink: .

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 13 11-0.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου!Μια ακόμα φωτογραφία του στα τελευταία του δρομολόγια στο Ρίο.Xαρισμένη επίσης σε όσους προαναφέρω

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Θεόδωρος - Μαρία Ζ μετακόμισε απο το Καματερό που ήταν αραγμένο τόσο καιρό και ο φακός μου το συνέλαβε πάνω απο το Φιλόθεος, στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου. Αφού το πλοίο έχει λήξη για κάπου ετοιμάζετε για να φύγει. :Wink:  Αν μάθω κάτι τα ξανα λέμε.
Χαρισμένη σε Trakman, GameManiacGR, Apostolos, esperos, Leo, Tasos@@@, IONIAN STAR, CORFU, ithakos και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Razz: 


ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 16 14-0.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή :Smile:

----------


## CORFU

λετε να ειναι το cesme express!!!!!!! αυτο :Confused:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μέναεκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου. :Wink:  Ίδωμεν :Razz: .

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα ανοικτού τύπου πλοίου το Θεόδωρος Μαρία Ζ μας αποχαιρέτησε στις 14/11/2012 για Λιβερία όπως μου είπε γνωστός απο την εταιρεία Hellas Ships Sales που πούλησε το πλοίο.Τον τελευταίο καιρό ήταν στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ και το ναυπηγείο Τσαγκαρινού, απ' όπου και έφυγε.
Εκεί έκανε και κάτι ενισχίσεις κάτω απο τη γέφυρα (φωτο απο την εταιρεία που το πλούλησε και τους ευχαριστώ) και όπως βλέπετε έλαμπε όλο.
Μέσο του Ισθμού Κορίνθου πήγε ......Ιθάκη (το φωτογράφησε κανείς εκεί;; :Wink: , μετά πέρασε απο το στενό της Μεσσίνα και στις 25/11/2012 έφτασε στο Γιβλαρτάρ. Εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και ο Αι Νικόλας πάντα να είναι μαζί του.

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 48 13-1.jpg

----------


## geo1981

απο μερα σε μερα φτανει λιβερια

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ στις 13-11-2012 δηλαδή 1 μέρα πριν ξεκινήσει το μεγάλο του ταξίδι, όπως φαινόταν απο την Κυνόσουρα.

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 51 13-1.jpg

----------


## leo85

Θεόδωρος Μαρία Ζ στις 8-08-2012 όταν έφτιαξε τις σούπερ εξατμίσεις στο πέραμα πριν μας αφήσει   :Surprised: 

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ.Ζ 8-08-2012.jpg ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ.Ζ 8-08-2012.jpg ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ.Ζ 8-08-2012.jpg

----------


## geo1981

Νεα σημαια για το θεοδοροσ μαρια ζ που δουλεψε το ΑΙΣ μετα απο καιρο κ μασ το δειχνει στο λιμανι μονροβια τησ Λιβεριασ , το πλοιο πλεον ειναι υπο σημαια BELITZE ΓΟΥΑΤΕΜΑΛΑ κοντα ποιοσ ξερει αραγε....
 :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μην μπερδευόμαστε κάθε φορά με τις σημαίες..... Τι σχέση έχει η Γουατεμάλα ??? 

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται και δουλεύει πλέον όπως καλά γνωρίζουμε και έχει αναφερθεί στη Λιβερία, όπου και πουλήθηκε. Άλλαξε καθώς φαίνεται την σημαία του από Comoros σε Belize. Ε και λοιπόν ??? Aυτό σημαίνει ότι θα ταξιδεύει πλέον αποκλειστικά στο Belize και στην .....Γουατεμάλα ???

----------


## geo1981

δεν μπερδευομαστε αγαπητε...απλα σχολειο καναμε για την αλλαγη σημαιας.....BELIZE ειναι διπλα στην ΓΟΥΑΤΕΜΑΛΑ κ αυτο σχολειο ειναι κ κανεισ δεν ειπε οτι επειδη  ανεβασε σημαια αλλησ χωρασ θα παει κ στην ΒΕΛΙΖΕ....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με το _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ συμβαίνει το εξής "παράδοξο".

Αν και έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1976_ με αυτό το όνομα, ο αριθμός νηολογίου που έφερε όλα τα χρόνια που δούλεψε στην χώρα μας, _Ν.Π. 2887_, αντιστοιχεί σε χρονολογία της δεκαετίας του '60, κάπου στο _1967_ (όπως γνωρίζουμε ο αριθμός νηολογίου χορηγείται στο πλοίο πριν ή με την έναρξη της κατασκευής του).

Με τον αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2887_ βρίσκουμε _(πηγή : emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_ το πορθμείο με πρώτο όνομα το _ΕΛΕΝΗ_ και κατόπιν _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Σ_ (το Σ αντί για Ζ είναι εμφανώς ορθογραφικό λάθος). Αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι υπήρχε διαφημιστικό έντυπο (περίπου το 1966) των ναυπηγείων ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Σωτηριάδη του Περάματος, όπου αναγγελόταν η ναυπήγηση πορθμείου ανοικτού τύπου με το όνομα _ΕΛΕΝΗ_ (μαζί με τα ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ, ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α, ΠΕΤΑΛΙΟΙ), είναι πολύ πιθανόν για τον ένα ή άλλο λόγο αυτή η κατασκευή να σταμάτησε και το πλοίο να αποπερατώθηκε ως _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ πολλά χρόνια αργότερα, το 1976 (το έχουμε συναντήσει και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις). Είναι η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω, στην αναφορά _"Ν.Π. 2887 - ΕΛΕΝΗ - ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ"_.

Να προσθέσουμε εδώ ότι το _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ κατασκευάστηκε και καθελκύστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Θ. Ζέρβα του Περάματος. Ας λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας, ότι στο ναυπηγείο Θ. Ζέρβα είχε κατασκευαστεί επίσης και το _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ_ το 1969, αδελφό των ΑΦΑΙΑ, ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α, ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ (ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ) που είχαν κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Σωτηριάδη πριν αυτό σταματήσει οριστικά τις εργασίες του το _1968_.

----------


## papakostas

Πάντως το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ είχε νηολόγιο Ν.Π. 2787.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πάντως το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ είχε νηολόγιο Ν.Π. 2787.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά το τι αριθμό νηολογίου είχε το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ έχει κάποια σχέση με αυτά που έγραψα για το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ (χρησιμοποιήσατε το "πάντως") ή απλά έτσι το αναφέρετε μιας και το γνωρίζετε ??? Δεν έχω καταλάβει.

----------


## papakostas

Εννοώ επειδή είναι αυτής της εποχής το 1968. Και η παντόφλα είχε 2887.

----------


## CORFU

> Με το _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ συμβαίνει το εξής "παράδοξο".
> 
> Αν και έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1976_ με αυτό το όνομα, ο αριθμός νηολογίου που έφερε όλα τα χρόνια που δούλεψε στην χώρα μας, _Ν.Π. 2887_, αντιστοιχεί σε χρονολογία της δεκαετίας του '60, κάπου στο _1967_ (όπως γνωρίζουμε ο αριθμός νηολογίου χορηγείται στο πλοίο πριν ή με την έναρξη της κατασκευής του).
> 
> Με τον αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2887_ βρίσκουμε _(πηγή : emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_ το πορθμείο με πρώτο όνομα το _ΕΛΕΝΗ_ και κατόπιν _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Σ_ (το Σ αντί για Ζ είναι εμφανώς ορθογραφικό λάθος). Αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι υπήρχε διαφημιστικό έντυπο (περίπου το 1966) των ναυπηγείων ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Σωτηριάδη του Περάματος, όπου αναγγελόταν η ναυπήγηση πορθμείου ανοικτού τύπου με το όνομα _ΕΛΕΝΗ_ (μαζί με τα ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ, ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α, ΠΕΤΑΛΙΟΙ), είναι πολύ πιθανόν για τον ένα ή άλλο λόγο αυτή η κατασκευή να σταμάτησε και το πλοίο να αποπερατώθηκε ως _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ πολλά χρόνια αργότερα, το 1976 (το έχουμε συναντήσει και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις). Είναι η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω, στην αναφορά _"Ν.Π. 2887 - ΕΛΕΝΗ - ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ"_.
> 
> Να προσθέσουμε εδώ ότι το _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ κατασκευάστηκε και καθελκύστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Θ. Ζέρβα του Περάματος. Ας λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας, ότι στο ναυπηγείο Θ. Ζέρβα είχε κατασκευαστεί επίσης και το _ΤΑΤΙΑΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΥ_ το 1969, αδελφό των ΑΦΑΙΑ, ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α, ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ (ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ) που είχαν κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Σωτηριάδη πριν αυτό σταματήσει οριστικά τις εργασίες του το _1968_.


Noμιζω φιλε οτι το πλοιο ξεκινησε να κατασκευαζεται με το ονομα ΕΛΕΝΗ στα ναυπηγεια ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ και μετα για καποιο λογο σταματησε δεν τον ξερω :Apologetic:  και το πλοιο πρεπει να αγοραστηκε απο τον ιδιο τον ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟ ΖΕΡΒΑ εξου το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ- ΖΕΡΒΑ. Θα το ψαξω λιγο ακομα και οταν εχω νεα θα τα γραψω. :Pride:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εκπληκτικό !!! Ούτε καν που είχε πάει το μυαλό μου εκεί. Ναυπηγείο _Θ. Ζέρβα_, όνομα πλοίου _Θεόδωρος - Μαρία Ζ_. Εκπληκτικό, λογικό και καθόλου μα καθόλου απίθανο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συνδρομή σου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πραγματικά νόμιζα Γιώργο ότι ήξερες τι ήταν το Ζ γι' αυτό δεν το έγραφα. Με τόσα που ξέρεις.....πως σου ξέφυγε αυτό.

----------


## CORFU

για αυτο ειμαστε εδω για να μαθαινουμε :Fat:  :Fat:  ο εναs απο τον αλλο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έτσι ακριβώς, όπως τα λες φίλε _CORFU_. Η εύκολη απάντηση θα ήταν "το γνώριζα ήδη". Η ειλικρινής "ούτε καν που το είχα φανταστεί". Και .....μεταξύ μας, δεν εμπιστεύομαι καθόλου μα καθόλου αυτούς που _πάντα_ γνωρίζουν τα _πάντα_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι υπό Ελληνική σημαία και με το όνομα γραμμένο στον καθρέφτη.

2011_01.jpg

_7 Ιανουαρίου 2011_, καταπλέοντας στη Σαλαμίνα από το Ρίο. Θα μείνει για τα επόμενα δύο περίπου χρόνια παροπλισμένο ανάμεσα στην προβλήτα "παντοφλοπάζαρο" του Καματερού και σε ναυπηγεία, μέχρι τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο που αναχώρησε για την Αφρική.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

04.jpg

Πάμε πίσω στον _Ιούνιο 2011_, για να δούμε το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ με νέο όνομα μετά από 35 χρόνια σταδιοδρομίας του στην χώρα μας, να δεξαμενίζεται στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

05.jpg

_SANTA CLARA_, ένα όνομα που έφερε μόνο για ένα - δύο μήνες πριν επιστρέψει και πάλι στο παλιό του (που φέρει βέβαια έως και σήμερα), μετά την ακύρωση της (πρώτης) πώλησης του στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## geo1981

ship2.pngship1.pngship1_imprint.png  ΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΗΕΟΔΟΡΟΣ ΕΠΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΝΚ ΑΠ ΤΙΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ....ΚΑΛΟΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΜΕΝΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ http://cmt-liberia.com/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλτατε _geo1981_ ευχαριστούμε θερμότατα για το link και τις πληροφορίες. Πράγματι το πλοίο δείχνει σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. Να παραθέσουμε ξανά την μία φωτό από το site της εταιρείας του, σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση και .....κανονικά, μιας και στο site την είχαν παραθέσει αντεστραμμένη και μέχρι να το καταλάβω νόμιζα ότι είχε μετονομαστεί το πλοίο (τα γράμματα φαινόντουσαν ανάποδα).

ship1.jpg

Δύο παρατηρήσεις. Η πρώτη έχει να κάνει με την ενισχυτική κατασκευή του σκάφους με την υπερκατασκευή, την οποία βέβαια είχαμε δει και πριν φύγει από την χώρα μας, αλλά δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί (κάτι παρόμοιο) σε καμμία από τις εκατοντάδες παντόφλες μας που έχουν πουληθεί κατά καιρούς στο εξωτερικό. Και η δεύτερη, ότι στο όνομα του προέδρου της εταιρείας στην Λιβερία, *THEO Dennis*, βρίσκουμε πιθανότατα τον λόγο που δεν μετονομάστηκε το πλοίο στο εξωτερικό και διατήρησε το όνομα που είχε και στην χώρα μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος, φίλε geo1981 σ' ευχαριστούμε για τα ωραία νέα σου. Όντως το πλοίο λάμπει και χαίρεσε να το βλέπεις.
Για την ...... ενισχυτική κατασκευή (όπως γράφεις Γιώργο) είχα ανεβάσει φωτο στο ποστ 19 και όντως είναι πρώτη φορά που γίνετε κάτι τέτοιο.
Ας δούμε το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ στις 18-09-2007 ήταν κατάλευκο και έκανε τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.
Για που 2 παραπάνω φίλους και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 04.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Και απο μεταφορικο εργο βλεπω φουλ
θυμαται καποιος ποτε εγινε το κοψιμο στο κομοδεσιο για τα πιο ψηλα φορτηγα??

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...θυμαται καποιος ποτε εγινε το κοψιμο στο κομοδεσιο για τα πιο ψηλα φορτηγα??


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, κάπου μέσα στο 2008.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Με το _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ συμβαίνει το εξής "παράδοξο".
> 
> Αν και έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1976_ με αυτό το όνομα, ο αριθμός νηολογίου που έφερε όλα τα χρόνια που δούλεψε στην χώρα μας, _Ν.Π. 2887_, αντιστοιχεί σε χρονολογία της δεκαετίας του '60, κάπου στο _1967_ (όπως γνωρίζουμε ο αριθμός νηολογίου χορηγείται στο πλοίο πριν ή με την έναρξη της κατασκευής του).
> 
> Με τον αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 2887_ βρίσκουμε _(πηγή : emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_ το πορθμείο με πρώτο όνομα το _ΕΛΕΝΗ_ και κατόπιν _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Σ_ (το Σ αντί για Ζ είναι εμφανώς ορθογραφικό λάθος). Αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν μας ότι υπήρχε διαφημιστικό έντυπο (περίπου το 1966) των ναυπηγείων ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Σωτηριάδη του Περάματος, όπου αναγγελόταν η ναυπήγηση πορθμείου ανοικτού τύπου με το όνομα _ΕΛΕΝΗ_ (μαζί με τα ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ, ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Α, ΠΕΤΑΛΙΟΙ), είναι πολύ πιθανόν για τον ένα ή άλλο λόγο αυτή η κατασκευή να σταμάτησε και το πλοίο να αποπερατώθηκε ως _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ πολλά χρόνια αργότερα, το 1976 (το έχουμε συναντήσει και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις). Είναι η μόνη λογική εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω, στην αναφορά _"Ν.Π. 2887 - ΕΛΕΝΗ - ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ-ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ"_.


Και πάλι με την βοήθεια του _Εμμανουήλ_ και του καλού φίλου _Α.Μ._ είμαστε πλέον σε θέση να επιβεβαιώσουμε όσα στο παρατιθέμενο παλαιότερο ποστ είχαμε μεταφέρει ως "υποθέσεις".

Το πλοίο εγγράφηκε στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Δεκέμβριο 1966_ με το όνομα _ΕΛΕΝΗ_ και αριθμό νηολογίου (όπως γνωρίζουμε) _Ν.Π. 2887_. Μετονομάστηκε σε _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ τον _Οκτώβριο 1976_ (χρονιά που αναφέρεται επίσημα και ως "έτος κατασκευής του"), και διεγράφη οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια (λόγω πώλησης του στο εξωτερικό) τον _Φεβρουάριο 2011_.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Και πάλι με την βοήθεια του _Εμμανουήλ_ και του καλού φίλου _Α.Μ._ είμαστε πλέον σε θέση να επιβεβαιώσουμε όσα στο παρατιθέμενο παλαιότερο ποστ είχαμε μεταφέρει ως "υποθέσεις".
> 
> Το πλοίο εγγράφηκε στα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον _Δεκέμβριο 1966_ με το όνομα _ΕΛΕΝΗ_ και αριθμό νηολογίου (όπως γνωρίζουμε) _Ν.Π. 2887_. Μετονομάστηκε σε _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ τον _Οκτώβριο 1976_ (χρονιά που αναφέρεται επίσημα και ως "έτος κατασκευής του"), και διεγράφη οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια (λόγω πώλησης του στο εξωτερικό) τον _Φεβρουάριο 2011_.


Δηλαδή Γιώργο διεγράφη απο τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια....αρκετά πριν φύγει, γιατί έφυγε στα τέλη Νοεμβρίου του 2012.(αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
Ας δούμε το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ όταν στις 21-09-2008 άλλαζε καταπέλτη στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, για σένα και όλους τους παντοφλάδες.

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 06 21-0.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δηλαδή Γιώργο διεγράφη απο τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια....αρκετά πριν φύγει, γιατί έφυγε στα τέλη Νοεμβρίου του 2012.(αν δεν κάνω λάθος)


Δεν κάνεις λάθος Παντελή, αλλά ξεχνάς ότι το πλοίο είχε πουληθεί πολύ νωρίτερα στο εξωτερικό, είχε μετονομαστεί σε _SANTA CLARA_ (έχω βάλει και φωτό σε προηγούμενο ποστ) αλλά αυτή η πρώτη πώληση του δεν προχώρησε για άγνωστους λόγους. Το όνομα _THEODOROS MARIA Z_ επανήλθε στο πλοίο (Ιούνιο - Ιούλιο 2011) αλλά πλέον γραμμένο με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες, και υπό ξένη σημαία (Comoros) παρέμεινε στην χώρα μας μέχρι τον _Νοέμβριο 2012_ όπως είπες, οπότε και μας άφησε οριστικά. 

Στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου έγραψα : _"διεγράφη οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια (λόγω πώλησης του στο εξωτερικό) τον Φεβρουάριο 2011"_. Nα προσθέσω, για την ιστορία, ότι ένα μήνα πριν την οριστική του διαγραφή από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια, στις _7 Ιανουαρίου 2011_, είχα πάει ημερήσια εκδρομή στο Ρίο. Φωτογράφησα τα πλοία που δούλευαν στη γραμμή και αργά το μεσημέρι όταν ξεκίναγα για την επιστροφή στην Αθήνα, .....συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν είχα δει πουθενά το _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ (τότε δούλευε στη γραμμή). Επέστρεψα στο λιμάνι και ρώτησα άνθρωπο από το πλήρωμα του _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙ_ για το που βρισκόταν το πλοίο. Η απάντηση του ήταν : _"Τέρμα το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ. Μόλις σήμερα νωρίς το πρωί (7 Ιανουαρίου 2011) έφυγε για τη Σαλαμίνα γιατί πουλήθηκε "κάπου" στην Αφρική"_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε και αυτό (δυστυχώς)........

Σύμφωνα με είδηση που δημοσιεύθηκε πριν δύο περίπου εβδομάδες στο _shipfriends.gr_, το _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ βυθίστηκε το περασμένο καλοκαίρι (6 Ιουλίου 2013) στη Δυτική Αφρική, πιθανότατα στις θαλάσσιες περιοχές της Ακτής Ελεφαντοστού, μόλις επτά μήνες μετά την οριστική του αναχώρηση από την χώρα μας. Από το 16μελές πλήρωμα του διεσώθησαν όλοι πλην ενός Λιβεριανού μηχανικού.

_Εδώ_ η είδηση δια τους ομιλούντες την Γαλλικήν...

----------


## geo1981

πολυ κριμα ειναι το 2ο αγαπημενου παντοφλακι που απο μικροσ ταξιδευα μεταξυ κερκυρασ ηγουμενιτσασ μαζι με τον καπεταν βαγγελη
κριμα κριμα κριμα....αποδεικτηκε οτι μονο οι χιλιανοι διατηρουν τισ παντοφλεσ μασ σωεσ οι αφρικανοι αντιθετωσ εχουν τασεισ καταστροφησ :Apologetic:

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν θα ξεχάσω μια βραδυνή διελευση απο Σαλαμίνα για Πέραμα μετά απο ταξίδι με πλοίο του ΠΝ... Θέλαμε τόσο να πάμε σπίτια μας μετά απο αυτό το κουραστικό ταξίδι και μας έπεσε αυτό το βαποράκι. Ορισμένοι είπαν "ώχ με παλιατζούρα θα πάμε, καλό ξημέρωμα"¨. Κι όμως ήταν η ταχύτερη διέλευση που έχω κάνει... 9 λεπτά και με μανούβρα! Τι να μου πούν οι σημερινές hitech Παντόφλες με τους 5,5 κόμβους... Ήταν και το τελευταίο ταξίδι με αυτό!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ στις 30-04-2012 με ακουμπισμένο τον καταπέλτη στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ, να λάμπει ολόκληρο.
Κρίμα το πλοίο. Για όσους φίλους το θυμούνται.

ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ 26 30-04-2012.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή καταπληκτική η φωτογραφία σου, αλλά και το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ ήταν από τις ομορφότερες κλασσικές παντόφλες μας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να το θυμηθούμε λίγο το ...σχωρεμένο, σε μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του φίλου _Νεκτάριου Παπαδάκη_ από το shipspotting. Στην Νέα Πέραμα, τον _Απρίλιο 2008_.

ShipSpotting.com

© Nektarios Papadakis

----------


## bikas

Νομίζω όμοιο σκαρι με το πλατυτερα και Θεόδωρος και νομίζω και με το Κέρκυρα (φυσικά τα παλιά κι όχι τα σημερινά)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Νομίζω όμοιο σκαρι με το πλατυτερα και Θεόδωρος και νομίζω και με το Κέρκυρα (φυσικά τα παλιά κι όχι τα σημερινά)


Κατ' αρχάς, λέγοντας _"Πλατυτέρα και Θεόδωρος"_ υποθέτω εννοείς "ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ και ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π" (παντόφλες της Κέρκυρας και μετέπειτα της Θάσου). Αν παραβλέψουμε το γεγονός ότι όλες οι παλιές παντόφλες λίγο πολύ μοιάζανε (σαν ...παντόφλες), δεν νομίζω ότι το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ είχε κάποια ιδιαίτερη ομοιότητα με τις δύο παραπάνω. Με την ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ (μετέπειτα ΚΛΕΙΩ) θα συμφωνήσω, μοιάζανε αρκετά περισσότερο.

Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ (κατασκευής 1976) το χώριζε σχεδόν μία δεκαετία με τα άλλα τρία (κατασκευής μέσων περίπου δεκαετίας '80).

----------


## bikas

Δεν εννοούσα Θεόδωρος αυτόματη γραφή το μετατρέψει και δεν το πρόσεξα.αλλά θυμάμαι ότι ήταν 3 σχεδόν ίδια.Θεόδωρος,  πλατυτερα και άλλο ένα. Να ήταν αικατερινη?3 είχε ο Παναγιώτακης Ηγουμενίτσα Κέρκυρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε κάπως μπερδεμένα μας τα λες !!!!!. Το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ δεν ανήκε στον Παναγιωτάκη, στον Παναγιωτάκη ανήκαν οι παντόφλες ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ και ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π τα οποία ήταν αδελφάκια (ολόιδια) και ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Π.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ -  ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ   σλαιντ στο ebay

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/35mm-SLIDE-M...3D391501006926

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γνωρίζαμε ότι το πλοίο μετά από την Κέρκυρα είχε δουλέψει στη Σαλαμίνα (Παλούκια και Φανερωμένη) και στο Ρίο. Υπέθετα όμως ότι θα είχε σταματήσει από την Κέρκυρα αρχές - μέσα της δεκαετίας 2000, ενώ στην παρακάτω φωτό το βλέπουμε σε δρομολόγιο στη Σαλαμίνα ήδη από το *1992*. Η λεζάντα της γράφει : _"Καματερό 1992. Ακτή Κουπετώρη."_

1992.jpg
_Πηγή : my-salamina.blogspot.gr_

----------


## CORFU

> Γνωρίζαμε ότι το πλοίο μετά από την Κέρκυρα είχε δουλέψει στη Σαλαμίνα (Παλούκια και Φανερωμένη) και στο Ρίο. Υπέθετα όμως ότι θα είχε σταματήσει από την Κέρκυρα αρχές - μέσα της δεκαετίας 2000, ενώ στην παρακάτω φωτό το βλέπουμε σε δρομολόγιο στη Σαλαμίνα ήδη από το *1992*. Η λεζάντα της γράφει : _"Καματερό 1992. Ακτή Κουπετώρη."_
> 
> 1992.jpg
> _Πηγή : my-salamina.blogspot.gr_


Είναι λάθος μάλλον θα ήθελαν να γράψουν Καματερό 2002

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *CORFU* είναι απόλυτα βέβαιο ότι τα της Κέρκυρας τα γνωρίζεις πολύ καλύτερα από εμένα, και θα είχα δεχθεί χωρίς καμία συζήτηση την άποψη σου ότι η χρονολογία _1992_ στην φωτό από το Καματερό είναι λάθος.

Ωστόσο απόψε, καθώς χάζευα τα παλαιότερα ποστ στο παρόν θέμα, διάβασα ένα δικό σου το οποίο κάπως με προβλημάτισε. Στο ποστ Νο 5, ο Παντελής τον Νοέμβριο 2010 είχε ανεβάσει μία φωτό του πλοίου από το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη, και εσύ τότε στο ποστ Νο 7 είχες απαντήσει :  




> ποσα χρονια πισω πανω απο 15 που το πλοιο ηταν στην γραμμη Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσαs


Δεν ξέρω, μήπως όμως τελικά το πλοίο είχε φύγει από την Κέρκυρα κάπου στις αρχές του '90 και όχι του 2000 ??? Όπως πάντως και να 'χει, εγώ δια το τυπικόν του πράγματος _παραθέτω και το link_ που παραπέμπει στην φωτό από το Καματερό όπου φαίνεται καθαρά και η επίμαχη χρονολογία 1992.

----------


## CORFU

Τον Ιούνιο του 1991 είχαν γίνει στην Αθήνα η Μεσογειακή αγώνες και είχα συμμετάσχει με την φιλαρμονική από την Κέρκυρα, στην επιστροφή είχαμε επιστρέψει με το έν λόγο πλοιο από Ηγουμενίτσα προς Κερκυρα . Το θυμάμαι πολύ καλά διότι έχουμε αναμνηστική φωτο τις φιλαρμονικής . Αυτό είναι το σίγουρο

----------

